# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Zwaarlijvige gezinnen gezocht voor nieuw Tv programma

## redacteursbs6

Voor een nieuw programma is SBS op zoek naar gezinnen waarin alle gezinsleden overgewicht hebben en hier graag iets aan willen doen maar hier telkens - om welke reden dan ook - niet in slagen. 

Vier gezinnen gaan onder professionele begeleiding de uitdaging aan gaan om kilo's te verliezen. Dit door hun leefpatroon drastisch maar verantwoord op de schop te nemen (anders eten en meer bewegen). 

In het kader van Samen afvallen, Samen sterk ga je als gezin niet alleen deze persoonlijke strijd aan maar ook ga je de strijd aan met de andere drie gezinnen: het gezin dat het meest succesvol is in hun strijd om de kilo's wacht namelijk een grote prijs. Meedoen is hoe dan ook winnen! 

Wil je meer informatie of maak jij onderdeel uit van zo'n zwaarlijvig gezin en durven jullie deze uitdaging aan? Bel: 020-8007689 of stuur een mail naar:[email protected]

----------

